# What are your opinions on?



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

What is everyone opinions on Manolo Mendez and his training principles? 
I have found a lot of the trainers in my area use his principles and recently I have gotten an instructor who follows those principles. I found that my gelding actually really responded to it and looked extremely relaxed and happy while doing the work.


----------



## maggiemac (Sep 2, 2013)

I like him. I've been following his advice for a couple of years although because of our harsh winters, we start at square one every spring. :-(


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

That sucks, I have really been enjoying the principles.


----------

